# Canine Activ



## melodystorey (Sep 30, 2015)

I would like to tell everyone about a product that I have found and have been giving my dogs! It is Called Canine Activ and it is a safe all natural pain med for dogs. It is a #1 Alternative to Rimadyl. Please take time and look at the website. www.canineactiv.com. I have really enjoyed working with this company. Great customer service and information. I have also seen it on Amazon for sale and yes I checked with the company to make sure it was the same product. Did I mention that they give free samples and have a 100% money back policy. I mean you have nothing to lose and your dog will thank you for not putting him or her on that Rimadyl stuff..........It's your call but if you love your pet and want them to be healthy you really should check this out!


----------

